# Are we responsible for ensuring a stable government in india?



## *GandaBerunda* (May 31, 2008)

after seeing the political drama in karantaka , i wonder if it is the politicians fault or it is ours? i feel we are more to blame than the politicians... what are your openions on this?


----------



## mak1012 (May 31, 2008)

yeah its as true as water is transparent.


----------

